# Web  -  Seo     ?

## Daniel

. .
         CMS    google.com, yahoo.com
  ,  

   ,        .
  5

----------


## Sky

> 5

     ?

----------


## LAEN

> 5

----------


## Merry Corpse

,  ))

----------


## Lera

> 

      ?  **:     

> ?

     ""  ""

----------


## Daniel

*Lera*,    .
      500    .    -     ..... 
      ?     .
   ,     -           .       100          .         ,      ,     . 
    ....
,

----------


## Cveha

/   ,    ,    (   '),   ,     )))      ,   /     .

----------


## erazer

,       -,   5   ,       .

----------


## Daniel

,      
     ?          ?

----------


## sgupoltava

5 ,   ,    ,     .

----------

